# beQuiet Straight Power 10 CM 700 Watt "klackt" bei einschalten?



## FoxXsays (14. September 2017)

Hallo und guten Morgen,

ich bin seit Gestern stolzer Besitzer eines beQuiet Straight Power 10 CM 700 Watt und habe eine Frage zu diesem Netzteil.

Wenn ich meinen Rechner über den Powerknopf des Gehäuses einschalte "klackt" das Netzteil deutlich wahrnehmbar.

Ist das das Relais des Schutzschalters oder ein Defekt?

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße,

Ben


----------



## Threshold (14. September 2017)

Das ist der Einschaltstrombegrenzer. Ist normal.
Sofern der Rechner natürlich startet.


----------



## FoxXsays (14. September 2017)

Danke für deine Antwort! Der Rechner startet normal.

Ich hab mal eine Frage an dich, da ich in deiner Signatur gelesen habe, dass du eine 1080ti ROG Strix OC betreibst würde mich interessieren ob die Fiep- oder Rasselgeräusche von sich gibt? 

Ich habe mir extra wegen meiner MSI GTX 1080 ti Gaming X ein neues Netzteil (das oben erwähnte BQ) gekauft, mit der Hoffnung dass das dezente Spulenrasseln verschwindet. Leider ist es immer noch da, aber bei geschlossenem Gehäuse nicht hörbar. Mir wurde jetzt gesagt, dass die ROG Strix ziemlich geräuscharm wäre.


----------



## Threshold (14. September 2017)

Also, ich hatte vor der Strix die MSI drin gehabt und keine Geräusche gehört -- bis zu dem Zeitpunkt, wo der Lüfter sich verabschiedet hat. 
Daher hab ich jetzt die Strix.
die ist im Idle nicht zu hören und unter Last rauscht es leicht, aber sehr weit weg, würde ich sagen.
Spulenfiepen kenne ich aber nicht. Hatte ich aber noch nie gehabt.


----------

